# When can a kitten start going outside unsupervised?



## MrsNZ (Dec 5, 2003)

I haven't been on here in forever, my computer broke down and I just got it back. Anyway, before my computer broke I got a new kitten, CJ, which a few of you saw pictures of. CJ is now 4 months old and he goes out back with Angel (the older cat). They play out there unsupervised just fine! CJ and Angel chase eachother and climb trees and play in the garden. CJ has been getting sick of the backyard I think, because he's been running out the front foor every chance he gets. I live in a cul-de-sac (houses on a circular street), so I'm not worried about him getting hit by a car, but when can he start exploring the front yard? I'd take him out there and supervise him, but he just runs away from me. Any ideas would be appreciated! 

Thanks, 
Melissa, Angel, & CJ


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

Most people on this forum don't let their kitties outdoors, which is probably why no one has responded yet.

I do let my cats outside, because I live in a VERY safe place for cats... my other cat lived a nice long life and he was allowed outdoors... he died of heart failure, which had nothing to do with his going outside.

So anyway, it seems like you, too, live in a safe environment for letting your kitties outside. A few tips for getting them accostomed to the area: put their used litter in the yard for the first few weeks. This way, if they were to get lost, though that's very unlikely, they could find their way home by smell. So I think that you should have no problem letting CJ outside as long as you do that. Also, when you open the door and call her, and she comes, give her a nice treat so that she knows that coming inside is the right thing to do. If not, don't worry, as soon as it gets dark or she gets hungry she'll come back.


----------



## KittyEnvy (Aug 7, 2004)

Well I can't really give any advice - I would if I could! My parents have two indoor-outdoor kitties. The first one would dart outside any chance he got (we actually found him as a kitten outside), so from a very early age he came and went, he always came back.  The second one was absolutely paranoid about the big strange outdoors (though he too was found as a kitten outside, weird), and never really grew out of that, lol. He goes outside, but doesn't venture too far and comes running if anything scary is around (which in his mind is just about everything new).

I guess whenever your kitty's ready is the right answer!


----------



## MrsNZ (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for your replies! I would love the idea of CJ being able to go where ever he wanted to, but I can't stand the thought of him maybe getting lost. So, catobsessed4, when you tell that he'll come back when he gets hungry or when it gets dark, I freak out! All I can think is, what if he never comes back!? Hehe, as you can tell, it's been a looooong time since I've had a kitten. It's just weird, because Angel, my adult cat, doesn't leave the front yard, and then there's CJ who runs across the cul-de-sac into other people's yards, it just worries me that he will come across a busy road some day. I'll try the kitty litter idea, and I guess I'll have to put my faith in CJ. Do you think this idea would work (I just came up with it)? CJ follows Angel EVERYWHERE! So, if I let them both out front, do you think CJ would just stay really close to Angel? Anyway, thanks again for the replies. 

Melissa, Angel, & CJ


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Cars are not the only danger for outdoor kitties. I have posted a new article on my website that I beg you to read now, before it's too late!
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... oroutdoors

I would consider it serious insanity to let a kitten out *at all* who is less than 6 months old, or at any age if not spayed/neutered.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

